# Crazy Canadian Worst Stucks



## ostacruiser (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Awesome vid as usual.

PS. Please fly me and my brute out to join you some time!!!


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

right on! what province are you in?


----------



## ostacruiser (Feb 3, 2012)

We all live and ride in Saskatchewan


----------



## btipsword1 (Jan 30, 2012)

ostacruiser you're on here too?! im subscribed to your channell and love it! just bought a brand new 2012 brute 750, anddd a go-pro, il have to post some videos of my own up. keep up the good work!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

AWSOME vid.. looks like crazy fun


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

awesome vid!!! I almost fell off my chair leaning and rocking trying to help the 900 (rzr) get free. keep up the great vids.:rockn:


----------



## ostacruiser (Feb 3, 2012)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> awesome vid!!! I almost fell off my chair leaning and rocking trying to help the 900 (rzr) get free. keep up the great vids.:rockn:


 LOL, Man I can't beleive that baby stayed on it's wheels...at least two of them...haha


----------



## almightyjoebro (Jan 23, 2012)

I've watched a few of your videos on youtube. You do a great job videoing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

that's 10-1/2 minutes of mud that mother nature made bad enough to get jesus stuck......


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol. Love this. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

hey if you live up near flin flon i'll be up there this summer for a friends wedding. i'll bring the brute and we will have to get muddy


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

ostacruiser, good to see you on here I'm subscribed to your channel, great videos, keep it up!


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I've watched allot of your videos on you-tube and they are great! Would be awesome to be able to do that. Are these trails close to where you live or do you have to trailer and drive a ways?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

AMAZING


----------



## mpr3369 (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like fun!


----------



## ostacruiser (Feb 3, 2012)

06BRUTEFORCE said:


> I've watched allot of your videos on you-tube and they are great! Would be awesome to be able to do that. Are these trails close to where you live or do you have to trailer and drive a ways?


 I'm lucky enough to live 47seconds for the trail head....lol


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

wow! That would be great! would like to live in a place like that someday. Just need to find a job in a place like that.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy 

You guys have a lot of great mud holes, that's for sure. From the looks of things there was nothing that made you stop and think "maybe we shouldn't". Makes for great videos.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's awesome! I'd run into a tree if I ran hard like you guys do. We ride trails with mud holes here and there. You guys just ride one big mud hole from the looks of it.


----------

